# An ad for swimming pools



## Pappy (Jan 16, 2017)

This old swimming pool ad has some great prices. But, how does one justify the one with yellow water? :eeew:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 16, 2017)

Don't forget the Slip 'N Slide!


----------



## jujube (Jan 16, 2017)

My dad would dig a hole in the back yard, throw an old tarp in it and fill it with the hose.  We thought we were in heaven!


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 16, 2017)

*Yellow water one is kinda yucky.  But, I guess as with the adage of not eating yellow snow, the same would hold true for drinking yellow water.  But then again, now we know what happens to the yellow snow people do not eat.*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 17, 2017)

Marie5656 said:


> *Yellow water one is kinda yucky.  But, I guess as with the adage of not eating yellow snow, the same would hold true for drinking yellow water.  But then again, now we know what happens to the yellow snow people do not eat.*



Whats wrong with eating yellow snow ??
.


----------

